# Can alfalfa cause scours?



## Egg_Newton (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a 2 month old ND buckling. He is getting is water, grass hay, alfalfa pellets, mana pro minerals, baking soda, one 20 oz bottle of goat/cow milk (1/2 and 1/2). I  gave him a 5 day dose of  2.5 cc 5% Albon. It was left over from what the vet gave me for an upper resipratory from my cat. Not knowing if that would be effective since it was only 5% I got my Di-methox from Jeffers today and started giving him that in case it was cocci. He has had just a little bit of grain but I stopped giving him that thinking that may be what was causing his scouring. Also, I had been given him goat electrolites to keep him hydrated and 6cc of kaolin 2-3x a day. It is pudding consistancy and color. He eats well and is very entergetic. What do you think?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2013)

If I may ask, why the baking soda?

If he is of good weight, you could stop the milk and just put him on water, hay, and minerals.  That might do it.  

Have you had a fecal done?  Honestly, giving a low dosage of a medication can cause some trouble down the road by giving parasite a chance to develop a resistance to it.  Use the 40% Dimethox at the right weight dosage for him for 5 days. If the coccidia meds are not helping, definitely make the next step a fecal to see if you are dealing with another parasite and what kind.  Don't give any parasite meds without testing to see what kind you would need to give first.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 21, 2013)

He is in with his companion wether who was a little bloated. So, I put the baking soda in there for him really.

My plan was to keep him on the Di-methox for the five days and if he was no better then take sample to vet.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2013)

Any time I have a 2 month old scouring I would treat with Di-methox.

Not familiar with that other med prescribed for the cat.

However, I have observed that with some animals that age, as they start to consume more solids, hay and grain, their rumen has not quite caught up and they can scour temporarily.  Any change in diet can cause some scouring, and his diet is changing.

Since he is acting normal, hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 22, 2013)

when did you start him on alfalfa pellets? Is that the only grain your giving to him? I start mine out on a medicated feed, hay and water, with minerals free choice.  but also I would be treating him for cociddia. just wondering how much alfalfa he was getting.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 23, 2013)

Him and his wether were getting free choice alfalfa for about 2 weeks now maybe 3. I'm treating with di methox and have taken away everything but hay and water. Oh and he's almost as big as the wether who was much bigger than him when I brought him home. So I think I'm going to start taking him off his milk. He will still be getting electrolytes until he stops scouring for sure.


----------

